# Solved: Port forwarding on D-link DES 1008D



## maddisu (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all, Don't stop reading this post because I assure you, this router is not listed on portforward.com. I wouldn't post here if I were even able to retrieve the address at which I have to log onto to configure the settings. I want to forward ports on my D-Link DES 1008D Switch for some software to work. What I need is the instructions that I have to follow to access the page at which I can forward ports. Thank you


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Go to start>run. Type *cmd*, then in the command prompt *ipconfig*. Then replace the address bar of the web browser with the default gateway address (with no http or www..)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The reason that the *D-link DES 1008D* doesn't show up at www.portforward.com is it's not a router! That's an 8 port switch!

You won't be logging into that unit, it's a dumb switch and has no "login", it just works.


----------



## maddisu (Jan 18, 2009)

I tired the default gateway thing but it didn't work for me. It simply did not forward me to the desired page. Sometimes page load error and sometimes MSN pops out.
JohnWill, if my device is not a router and I cannot configure it, then how can I troubleshoot it when it blocks DHT connections? Does that mean I can't use the service?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That switch isn't blocking anything.

It's time to tell us about the entire network topology!

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*


If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## maddisu (Jan 18, 2009)

I am using A dell optiplex 755 Desktop computer with wired internet connection with Windows XP Pro 2002 SP2. No updates have been installed on the PC since the operating system was installed. I am using Firefox 3.0.8 and Internet Explorer 6.

I haven't tried directly connecting to the broadband modem since it is an office network. My ISP is Ethiopian Telecommunications Corporation (ETC).

I will try and find out the exact model number of my router if you don't find irregularities in the cmd report.

Here's what I got from the command prompt.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\User>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\User>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\User>nbtstat -n
Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [172.16.0.118] Scope Id: []
NetBIOS Local Name Table
Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
USER-643DFBFB5C<00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
USER-643DFBFB5C<20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-643dfbfb5c
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : dbe.com
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : dbe.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network C
onnection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-9B-30-B7-6D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.118
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.27
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.7
172.16.0.8
213.55.64.36
213.55.64.38
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.7
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 172.16.0.8
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 15, 2009 7:15:54 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 30, 2009 7:15:54 AM
C:\Documents and Settings\User>

Thank you


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to talk to the IT folks, because your problem is farther down the line.


----------



## maddisu (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help.
BTW, can you briefly describe what they would have to enable or somethin?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Simply the fact that you want to do port forwarding is the issue. You don't have control over the router that's serving your machine, so you have to talk to the folks that do.


----------



## maddisu (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks,
Will do.


----------

